# Beyond Willful.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fox.

Regards, Mike

https://www.foxnews.com/health/nebraska-farmer-amputates-leg-with-pocket-knife-after-its-caught-in-farming-machinary


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Wow. He talked about feeling the nerves "pinging" as he cut through them. I'm wondering if the adrenaline mercifully kept him from feeling much pain. But my question is - did the rest of the leg tissue de-glove off the bone or did the leg bone snap off and go too?

Makes me kinda shudder a bit...

What a man.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That is one tough old farmer.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

"Chuck Norris? Who is she?"

--This guy


----------

